# Identification Assistance



## Biocoen (Jul 2, 2020)

LFS has this cichlid labeled as a "Feistea" cichlid. Obviously a juvenile...seeking input on species.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like _Trichromis salvini_ to me.


----------

